# sigma f80 dupe?



## dyingforyou (Sep 13, 2014)

i'm looking for a face brush that is similar to the sigma f80 or the new makeupgeek foundation/angled stippling brush. i don't have either of these brushes because the mug one is always out of stock and i've just never gotten around to getting the sigma one haha i'd also like something a little bit cheaper than it? i would just like a foundation brush that is pretty dense and stiff like those brushes, because no matter what kind of brush i use [the rt buffing, stippling, etc] my foundation just never looks right :[ i think it's because they're too soft. i've been using the rt sponge but it still doesn't give me as much coverage as i'd like either. 

  tia!


----------



## prettygirl8 (Sep 13, 2014)

I own a Sigma F80 and I think that the Sedona Lace 928 is a close dupe for it. It's currently on sale for ~$15. A cheap dupe for the Sigma F80 is the Coastal Scents bionic buffer brush BR-110. I had two and the handle fell off one but they're decent brushes. The CS brush is less dense than the Sigma F80 because the bristles on the CS brush are longer. I own all three of these brushes and the Sigma and Sedona Lace brushes are my most used. But before I had those two, I used the CS brush and thought that it was very good.

  Hope this helps.

  CS Bionic buffer brush: http://www.coastalscents.com/br-110.html
  SL 928: http://www.sedonalace.com/Cosmetic-Brushes/141/Synthetic-Flat-Top-928.aspx


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 13, 2014)

Crown Brush ~ http://crownbrush.us/c452-infinity-flat-bronzer-p-773.html


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 14, 2014)

thank you ladies! i'll definitely check those out


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 22, 2014)

If you don't mind waiting a week or two for delivery(China), I've found some CHEAP awesome dupes for Sigma brushes on eBay. The brand is Sixplus. I bought a couple of the flat tops because they were less than $4.00 a piece with shipping. The quality is identical. I've used mine every day for the past year and a half and have had 0 issues with shedding or anything.


----------



## dyingforyou (Sep 22, 2014)

makeupmonster said:


> If you don't mind waiting a week or two for delivery(China), I've found some CHEAP awesome dupes for Sigma brushes on eBay. The brand is Sixplus. I bought a couple of the flat tops because they were less than $4.00 a piece with shipping. The quality is identical. I've used mine every day for the past year and a half and have had 0 issues with shedding or anything.


  wow, that's crazy!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'll definitely look into it, thanks!


----------

